

5 Tools to Track How Much Time you Waste while Online (including YC 8aweek and RescueTime) - bfioca
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-tools-to-track-how-you-spend-time-online/

======
kirubakaran
I wrote this simple tool for myself:

Smacklet : <http://www.smacklet.com>

Feel free to use it if you like and I can add features that you request.

I just type in a line about what I am doing and what I plan to do. This makes
me concious, waking me up from the last tangent that I shot off on. It has
proven to be very valuable for me as the changes "come from within".

Later in the day, I just glance thru and review my thoughts and actions.

~~~
ivankirigin
I've used Tada Lists for something similar

------
Erf
Thank you, Hacker News, for helping me cure my addiction to Hacker News.

